# Any one received funding for DIUI after IVF



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi all,

Just wondering as the title says, if DIUI has ever been funded after IVF?

We had 1x funded ICSI, 1x egg share...self funded, Our embies are slow developers, or stop developing. & well its putting a huge strain on me & DB.

Im just wondering if what ive mentioned is possible, or not.

DB isnt keen on donor, we have MF. So we didnt have any previous IUI, my pct says it funds IUI & 1 ivf cycle, so wondering if we could go back & use IUI with donor if DB agrees?

Xx


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi All,

was hoping someone would be able to answer this query - we have done 3 cycle of ICSI (2 private) and have been blessed with a son - i am now wanting us to try give him a sibling but my DH is not willing to do Private treatment again (finances a major factor) - we have made major changes to our lifestyles and health which i am hoping has improved his count (we are being tested next wk) as we have read that this can happen.

my question is assuming the count is viable would we be entitled to IUI on the NHS after having had ICSI 

i know people who have had IUI then gone onto have IVF or ICSI but not sure if this works the other way round


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I don't know of any PCT that will fund once you have a child together.  If your DS had been from a previous relationship then maybe.  

I agree with you about the IUI being funded before moving on to ICSI, but I presume the people you know weren't successful on their IUI's?

Stacey
X


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

thanks for your reply - yes they had gone onto ivf as unsuccessful at iui however another had iui succesfully and was still given 2 more goes at iui on nhs and then offered ivf when trying to give sibling  - to be honest i think i'm pipe dreaming as we were told would never be able without icsi on orig count so maybe no lifestyle change will be enough. at least i have my little boy so will be happy no matter what happens.


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

As far as I know, you cant have any more NHs treatment once you have been successful on any other NHS, im sure i read somewhere only recently, that NHS is no longer offering IUI...

Funnily enough , we have had our NHS quota of IVf with ICSI, and are now going to try IUI privately, will need hubby to have frsh semen analysis and myself a New AMH, before we can go ahead, and of course with IUI you still have an option of donor sperm too.x


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh im not sure, if you havent had any successful fertility treatment, and PCT fund it, think you can still have it...


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

No you can definately use donor sperm for IUI, good luck and hope cycle works out for you, we are planning IUI at end of the year.x


----------

